# 12V Sockets



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi folks

I wondered if you could provide advice on a general question.

I am picking up a Hymer 644 (1993) a week Monday. I have had a look around the vehicle and I don’t recall seeing any 12v sockets. 

Assuming that I have not overlooked them, what would be the best way to add a couple front and rear of the MH and where would be the best place to get the hardware?

Many thanks

Frank


----------



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello,

Not the best person to ask in relation to fitting them.....I would just make it up as I went along....and if the van didn't catch fire when I turned the T.V on it would mean I have done the job right.....but as for the hardware... www.roadpro.co.uk ....Ask to receive there brochure through the post....its all there...

DD

[web]www.roadpro.co.uk[/web]


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*12V*

Hi

The 12V socket could be located adjacent to the 3 pin type - but it may have had a cover over it

Rapide561


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you both for the input.

I will check the van when I get it in case I have missed them but wondered if other people had MH's that do not have them and if so what solution?

Regards

Frank


----------



## 98685 (Apr 15, 2006)

*12V sockets*

hello

I would be very surprised to see a motorhome without any 12V sockets in it. but if this is the case and you do decide to fit them yourself i would be vary careful. i would suggest you get someone who knows a little about auto-electrics to help you and make sure you fuse them correctly. you'd be surprised how quickly a motorhome can go up in flames because of an electrical fault, not that i want to scare you, just be cautious.


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 12V sockets*



Hampshiremotorhomes said:


> hello
> 
> I would be very surprised to see a motorhome without any 12V sockets in it. but if this is the case and you do decide to fit them yourself i would be vary careful. i would suggest you get someone who knows a little about auto-electrics to help you and make sure you fuse them correctly. you'd be surprised how quickly a motorhome can go up in flames because of an electrical fault, not that i want to scare you, just be cautious.


Hi, thank you for the reply.
I have now had the opportunity to look over the vehicle in detail and there is definitely no 12v sockets, all are mains with German sockets and I have already fitted British adapters to each.

I take your point about being careful with any rewiring but I have bought a 300W inverter and intend to use that rather than 12v appliences.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: 12V sockets*



Frymer said:


> Hampshiremotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> > hello
> ...


Frank, I rewired all my continental sockets and fitted an inverter onto a switch so I can choose between hook up or inverter supplying the sockets. The switch was about £25 from my local independant electrical wholesaler and is a big beefy thing capable of dealing with the current.

Any more help, just pm me.

Shane.


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 12V sockets*



Snelly said:


> Frank, I rewired all my continental sockets and fitted an inverter onto a switch so I can choose between hook up or inverter supplying the sockets. The switch was about £25 from my local independant electrical wholesaler and is a big beefy thing capable of dealing with the current.
> 
> Any more help, just pm me.
> 
> Shane.


Thank you for this Shane, it sounds like a much tidier method than having an extension lead trailing around the place.
Could you provide a web link please?

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I havent got a weblink for the wholesaler, its only a small independant place. Are you off to peterboro this weekend, if so i'll show you what i've done.


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Are you off to peterboro this weekend, if so i'll show you what i've done.


Sadly not, we will be embarking on our first MH outing to Skye, but perhaps another time/venue.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Frymer,

Under the front passenger or drivers seat there is a 2 pin mains socket, this can be replaced for a 13A double socket without any hassle. 

According to my 1993 catalogue there should be 2 x 12V sockets fitted on the 644, one in the toilet and the other in the television cupboard.

Regards

Drew


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Drew

Interesting this but I suspect not in the layout that I have but I will need to check.

There is a lockable steel facia under both front seats which act as under-seat safes.
I did look in them casually but did not see any wires or electronics; however, I will look again.

There is a cupboard which has a roller front to it which may be the TV cupboard that you refer to. Somebody has run a spare cable into it and fitted a UK mains socket in there. I will look and check but I do not recall seeing any other form of socket inside, perhaps they replaced the original 12v socket.

Only recall seeing a couple of lights in the toilette but again I will check.

Thanks for replying.

Frank


----------

